# subjuntivo



## Brownam

Estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el uso del subjuntivo y necesito saber como se traducen las siguientes frases y las distintas formas (cambios en tiempo y/o modo de verbo etc.) que puedan tomar.
Les agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda


Mis intentos están en negro.



Me alegra que hayas llegado.
?????

Me alegra que llegaste.
?????

¡Que bueno que llegó!
Que bom que ele chegou!
Que bom ele chegar! <--?????

¡Que bueno que haya llegado!
Que bom que ele tenha chegado!

Cuando vayas a España...deberías llevar mucho dinero.
Cuando voce for a Espanha...

Es necesario que lleguen antes de las diez.
 E preciso vocês chegarem antes das dez.
E preciso que vocês cheguem antes das dez.


Brigadão!


----------



## Vanda

Brownam said:


> Estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el uso del subjuntivo y necesito saber como se traducen las siguientes frases y las distintas formas (cambios en tiempo y/o modo de verbo etc.) que puedan tomar.
> Les agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda
> 
> Me alegra que hayas llegado.
> Alegra-me que tenhas chegado.
> 
> ¡Que bueno que llegó!
> Que bom que ele chegou!
> 
> ¡Que bueno que haya llegado!
> Que bom que ele tenha chegado!
> 
> Cuando vayas a España...deberías llevar mucho dinero.
> Quando for à Espanha, você deve levar muito dinheiro.
> 
> Es necesario que lleguen antes de las diez.
> É preciso/necessário que vocês cheguem antes das dez.
> 
> 
> Brigadão!


----------



## Brownam

Entonces las siguientes frases... ¿como les parecen?
*1) *Alegra-me que você chegou
o
*2) *Etsou contento de você chegar
o
*3) *Estou contento que você tenha chegado

y 

*4) *E preciso que vocês cheguem antes das dez.

Muito obrigado! tão ajudando um monte.


----------



## Vanda

Brownam said:


> Entonces las siguientes frases... ¿como les parecen?
> *1) *Alegra-me que você chegou.
> - ok,
> 
> *2) *Estou contentocontente de você chegar.
> o - ok
> 
> *3) *Estou contentocontente que você tenha chegado.
> y - é preferível esta.
> 
> *4) É* preciso que vocês cheguem antes das dez.
> - ok
> 
> Muito obrigado! tão ajudando um monte.



Vai depender o tipo de registro que você quer: formal, informal, literário, etc?


----------



## Brownam

Disculpe mas elegi a frase errada. Queria perguntar si se pode falar, "É preciso vocês _*chegarem *_antes das dez"?


Brigado de novo


----------



## Outsider

Brownam said:


> Me alegra que hayas llegado.
> Alegra-me que tenhas chegado.
> 
> Me alegra que llegaste.
> Ainda bem que chegaste.
> 
> ¡Que bueno que llegó!
> Que bom que (ele) chegou!
> Que bom ele chegar!
> 
> ¡Que bueno que haya llegado!
> Que bom que (ele) tenha chegado!
> 
> Cuando vayas a España...deberás/debes llevar mucho dinero.
> Quando fores a Espanha, deverás/deves levar muito dinheiro.
> 
> Es necesario que lleguen antes de las diez.
> É necessário chegarem antes das dez.
> É necessário que cheguem antes das dez.





Brownam said:


> Desculpe mas escolhi a frase errada. Queria perguntar se se pode falar, "É preciso vocês _*chegarem *_antes das dez"?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Brownam said:


> Disculpe mas elegi a frase errada. Queria perguntar si se pode falar, "É preciso vocês _*chegarem *_antes das dez"?
> 
> 
> Brigado de novo


É preciso que vocês cheguem antes das dez.


----------



## jazyk

_É preciso vocês chegarem antes das dez_ é correto e possível, mas não é habitual, pelo menos por aqui, talvez por isso o Ricardo o tenha corrigido.


----------



## Tomby

jazyk said:


> _É preciso vocês chegarem antes das dez_ é correto e possível, mas não é habitual, pelo menos por aqui, talvez por isso o Ricardo o tenha corrigido.


Sim. 


> Na generalidade, o Infinitivo Pessoal usa-se em:
> - Expressões impessoais (É melhor, é preciso, é agradável, etc.): "É preciso *ires* ao mercado".
> - Preposições: "Comprei bilhetes para *irmos* ao cinema".
> - Locuções prepositivas: "Depois de *estudares* tudo, podes sair"
> © "Gramática Activa 1" de O. Mata Coimbra e I. Coimbra Leite.


Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo: 
"Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não *poderes* vir, telefona-me". 
Apenas se trata de mais uma opinião.
TT.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal o uso do infinitivo pessoal é comum.


----------



## jazyk

> *Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo: *
> "Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não *poderes* vir, telefona-me".
> Apenas se trata de mais uma opinião.
> TT.


Disseram isso baseado em quê?


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo:
> "Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não poderes vir, telefona-me".


É certamente mais habitual, ao menos na linguagem falada. O conjuntivo soa mais literário.


----------



## jazyk

Outsider, você corrigiu o já correto. _Poderes _aí é infinitivo pessoal e não futuro do subjuntivo. E preciso que por estas bandas é o contrário nesta frase, acho que pouquíssimas vezes se diria _No caso de não poderes vir, telefona-me_. Parece-me até uma frase muito mais empolada. _Caso_, por ter uma sílaba só contra as três de _no caso de_, deixa a frase muito mais concisa, fácil e mais comum (pelo menos aqui).


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Outsider, você corrigiu o já correto. _Poderes _aí é infinitivo pessoal e não futuro do subjuntivo.


Tem toda a razão, obrigado pela correcção!



jazyk said:


> E preciso que por estas bandas é o contrário nesta frase, acho que pouquíssimas vezes se diria _No caso de não poderes vir, telefona-me_.


Quer dizer que diriam "No caso de que você não possa vir, me telefone"? Esta parece-me ainda menos natural!

Mesmo assim, penso que o comentário do Tombatossals não se referia a esta frase em particular, mas à língua portuguesa em geral. E concordo que no português falado, _em geral_, se tende a dar preferência ao infinitivo pessoal, sempre que este possa substituir o presente do conjuntivo. Não há dúvida de que usamos o infinitivo pessoal em muitos casos em que o espanhol só permite o presente do conjuntivo.



jazyk said:


> Parece-me até uma frase muito mais empolada. _Caso_, por ter uma sílaba só contra as três de _no caso de_, deixa a frase muito mais concisa, fácil e mais comum (pelo menos aqui).


Penso que o objectivo central aqui era discutir os modos verbais, e não a estilística da frase.


----------



## jazyk

> Não há dúvida de que usamos o infinitivo pessoal em muitos casos em que o espanhol só permite o presente do conjuntivo.


Claro, como eles podem fazer como nós se não têm o infinitivo pessoal? A algo têm de recorrer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> 
> 
> Parece-me até uma frase muito mais empolada. _Caso_, por ter uma sílaba só contra as três de _no caso de_, deixa a frase muito mais concisa, fácil e mais comum (pelo menos aqui).
> 
> Penso que o objectivo central aqui era discutir os modos verbais, e não a estilística da frase.


Isto foi em resposta a 



> Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo:
> "Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não *poderes* vir, telefona-me".
> Apenas se trata de mais uma opinião.
> TT.


----------



## Tomby

> Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo:
> "Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não poderes vir, telefona-me".





jazyk said:


> Disseram isso baseado em quê?


Com franqueza não sei a resposta certa, mas suponho que pela peculiaridade extraordinária desta forma conjugada de infinitivo mais própria do terreno da estilística do que, propriamente, da gramática, como afirmam Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## jazyk

Bom, não respondeu à minha pergunta, mas também não é importante.


----------



## uchi.m

jazyk said:


> Bom, não respondeu à minha pergunta, mas também não é importante.



Jazyk, você quer saber a resposta do porquê é preferível, em:



Tombatossals said:


> (...)Porém na Escola sempre me indicaram que é preferível usar o Infinitivo Pessoal flexionado em vez do Presente de Conjuntivo:
> "Caso não possas vir, telefona-me" = "No caso de não *poderes* vir, telefona-me".



?

Se for essa a pergunta, acho que Tombatossals apenas teve uma escolha infeliz de palavra. Talvez o que disse Outsider, _habitual_, em vez de _preferível_, fosse uma escolha melhor:



Outsider said:


> É certamente mais habitual, ao menos na linguagem falada. O conjuntivo soa mais literário.


----------



## jazyk

> Se for essa a pergunta, acho que Tombatossals apenas teve uma escolha infeliz de palavra. Talvez o que disse Outsider, _habitual_, em vez de _preferível_, fosse uma escolha melhor:


Mas se for essa a questão, nem assim se salva, porque essa frase não me parece nada habitual.


----------



## MOC

jazyk said:


> Mas se for essa a questão, nem assim se salva, porque essa frase não me parece nada habitual.


 

Em Portugal é habitual, e sendo o Tombatossals espanhol, assumo que a variante que estudou foi a de Portugal.

Da mesma forma que os sul-americanos que aprendem o português aprendem em geral as expressões e construções mais habituais no Brasil, os espanhóis em geral aprendem as expressões e construções mais habituais em Portugal.


----------



## jazyk

Fico satisfeito com essa resposta.


----------

